# Pain in upper back-relieved by bowel movement



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

In the past, I have suffered from terrible pain in the right side of my head (mostly behind my eye) when constipated/impacted. Now, I have pain in my upper back-more on the right side but also on the left. If by chance I am able to fully evacuate (a rarity lately), the pain goes away. Does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes pain can be "referred". That is it is caused in one area but it is felt in another. Upper Abdominal pain often referrs to the upper back (like gall bladder pain, which doesn't usually get better after a BM). The bends in the colon at the top of the abdomen are often trouble spots for pain in IBS, so could be just that pain that would otherwise feel like pain under the lower ribs is feeling like pain in the upper back.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, Kathleen. I have had severe constipation for 18 years, and never once has my stomach/abdomen hurt. The pain has always been in my head and most recently in my back. In every case, when I fully evacuate (I rely on pretty frequent colonics now), the pain immediately goes away. Do you know what people do in these cases?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is odd there is no abdominal pain or discomfort of any kind, so I'm not certain if the usual pain things would help. A lot of them are constipating, but Zoloft can sometimes speed things up as well as block some of the pain like other antidepressants can.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Interesting. I will ask my doctors. Yeah-I can certainly sense gas and obstructions, but there is never any pain. I have had some pretty involved reconstructive surgery, so it might be somewhat related.


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

this sounds like gallbladder problems, please read my post


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

The pain is now gone, and I feel I should explain what happened. After days and days of the pain, I expelled a dark green mass which was very different than the stool that I normally pass. Within hours, the back pain dissipated. I then had a colonic the next day, and the back pain has not returned. Whatever was in that mass was causing me some serious grief. I asked my colon hydrotherapist what she thought it might be-she believes it was fungal in nature.

You mention the pain being linked to gall bladder issues. I don't have a gall bladder and have also had most of my bile ducts removed due to a massive cyst in the area.


----------

